# Warning From India Csr!!!!



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi all, 

Got interesting call from a Dish CSR from INDIA (or L.A.!!). Offering me a free upgrade to a 722 or FREE HD pack ($20/month value) plus an upgrade from Dish 500 dish to a Dish 1000.

Catch: Extend committment for 18 months.

Definitely a ploy to try to keep HD subs due to D* surge!!!

Not sure whether to bite or not!!


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Or, if your current receiver is not mpeg4, it could be part of their plan to cut all HD over to mpeg4.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

tahoerob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got interesting call from a Dish CSR from INDIA (or L.A.!!). Offering me a free upgrade to a 722 or FREE HD pack ($20/month value) plus an upgrade from Dish 500 dish to a Dish 1000.
> 
> ...


You're basically getting a 'new subscriber' deal. Nothing to get too excited about except that D* and E* are notorious for offering new subs better deals than existing subs...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So, what was the "warning" about?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> So, what was the "warning" about?


Oh, yeah. That, too.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

HDMe said:


> So, what was the "warning" about?


Maybe that a man with a strange accent may contact you with a good deal? :lol:


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

HDMe said:


> So, what was the "warning" about?


BTW, I already have a 622.

The warning is that I could have easily agreed to an upgrade & not have understood his broken English to realize it was locking me into an additional 18 months.

I still want to wait on seeing what future Dish plans really are!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

tahoerob said:


> BTW, I already have a 622.
> 
> The warning is that I could have easily agreed to an upgrade & not have understood his broken English to realize it was locking me into an additional 18 months.
> 
> I still want to wait on seeing what future Dish plans really are!


yeah i had one call me with a deal to get Cinemax for $5/month, since i had HBO...i agreed, she patched me through to someone else to "confirm" it. Got my bill and was charged full price for it...after several talks with CSR's and managers who all told me there was no such deal, I finally got a call back from one guy that said, i get the deal because I had the DVR advantage, and that all the people i dealt with should know that, and he wasn't sure why they didn't.:nono2:

Gotta keep on top of those "deals" when the bill comes.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> BTW, I already have a 622.
> 
> The warning is that I could have easily agreed to an upgrade & not have understood his broken English to realize it was locking me into an additional 18 months.
> 
> I still want to wait on seeing what future Dish plans really are!


Change your cell phone price plan or get a new phone and let me know how that goes.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> Change your cell phone price plan or get a new phone and let me know how that goes.


Valid point. Most don't get something for nothing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ssmith10pn said:


> Change your cell phone price plan or get a new phone and let me know how that goes.


OT, but I'm with T-Mobile and I've gotten both a new deal (more minutes, same price) and a new 
phone (which I paid for) - neither one upped my obligation and I remain in a commitment-free zone.

Back to topic.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick said:


> OT, but I'm with T-Mobile and I've gotten both a new deal (more minutes, same price) and a new
> phone (which I paid for) - neither one upped my obligation and I remain in a commitment-free zone.
> 
> Back to topic.


Your the exception and not the rule.

Try that with Sprint or Nextel.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You can do the same with my provider.... Alltel.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> OT, but I'm with T-Mobile and I've gotten both a new deal (more minutes, same price) and a new
> phone (which I paid for) - neither one upped my obligation and I remain in a commitment-free zone.
> 
> Back to topic.


The key to any extension, is the break on price of equipment. If you BUY the hardware, nobody is going to force you to extend. If you want a discounted or lease price, then yes, anybody and everybody will have some from of contract length. I used to buy my Sat recievers and my cell phones, but with the way features are growing in leaps and bounds, I lease or take the discounted price, why pay for something that will be replaceable in just over a year or 2 anyway, with new and really cool features you just have to have.


----------

